# No turning back... Rod locker modification Scout 192



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Glad im not the only one doing projects like this


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Purdy boats sitting next to it  Cant wait to see the end result!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yea I like the green and white one too...  ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Spent another Saturday working on her. Though the before and after look about the same. Spent the day removing foam for the additional rod tubes. Doing some grinding to prepare the surfaces for glass and making the templates for the coreing. With luck the parts will get glassed in this week..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Did a little more work today. Cut the 1/2" core to fit. Glassed everything in today except the front pieces. Cut all the rod tubes and flared out the ends. Will take pictures of that tomorrow. Just a few more items and then it will be far enough along to bring home. I'm going to gell coat and carpet to finish.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

A little more work done today...

Rod Tubes - Two for 9' fly rods.









Rod tubes mounted to front piece. 









All glassed in - next step is to gelcoat with moondust tinted gelcoat and then carpet.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Where did you get the end pieces for the rod tubes?? not the caps but the open side? mine are broken and i need to fix them


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No trim rings. All 1 piece PVC tube. Boat builder secret... LOL He has a custom jig he created. I used a heat gun to soften the PVC and then used the jig to flair them out. No seams, nothing to catch the rod eyes on. It's super smooth.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

well they came out great. Mine got disconnected when we cut the front deck off to remove the old gas tank.... looks like ill be doing some research on fixing this matter...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is where I am currently. Basically just need to cut my rod holders and finish the trim.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> No trim rings. All 1 piece PVC tube. Boat builder secret... LOL He has a custom jig he created. I used a heat gun to soften the PVC and then used the jig to flair them out. No seams, nothing to catch the rod eyes on. It's super smooth.


Jan this would be a great topic in the how-to section. I know Brett's done it successfully as well, but I've tried it briefly with larger diameter tubing and was splitting the tube. Used heat gun as well as boiling water methods. Maybe some help on tube selection (schedule, etc) and making a jig.


----------



## loud_by_design (Mar 21, 2013)

> > No trim rings. All 1 piece PVC tube. Boat builder secret... LOL He has a custom jig he created. I used a heat gun to soften the PVC and then used the jig to flair them out. No seams, nothing to catch the rod eyes on. It's super smooth.
> 
> 
> Jan this would be a great topic in the how-to section. I know Brett's done it successfully as well, but I've tried it briefly with larger diameter tubing and was splitting the tube. Used heat gun as well as boiling water methods. Maybe some help on tube selection (schedule, etc) and making a jig.


thicker pipe is a little harder to do it with in my very limited experience. we use to do this with 4" and 6" pvc for flared aero ports for sub boxes. used a heat gun and stainless bowls of assorted sizes. it takes a few practice runs to get it right but once you do its pretty nice. 

when you were doing it would the pvc pull apart or crack?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I had one of the first ones crack on me. But after that it went quick.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

How do you like this boat? What do you think performance draft and speed wise would be with a 200hpdi vmax?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We love the boat. It's a great platform for family outings, backcountry fishing and intercostal cruising. 

With the 150 I can just hit 50-51mph. Draft is just shy of 12 inches. Not sure what a 200 would do but it was only rated for a 175 max. 

Cheers


----------

